# Encampment?



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Although I've yet to hike it, the put-in and takeout are at the common trail heads, and per the maps I've seen, the trail is fairly direct. So, it connects... 16 miles long roughly... or 15.2. 

Not sure how rideable it is, or if allowed, but it's supposedly suitable for horses. Seems like it might be good. 

We ran it on Friday and the flows were nice. Beautiful run.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

The majority of the run/trail is in a wilderness area, so unfortunately mt. bikes are not a legal option on the trail along the river.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't ride it...you could ride the road if you want a good workout.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. 

A bit of googling revealed the capital W wilderness status last night, thus definitely not legal to ride the trail. Bummer.


----------

